# SlingShot based on ZDP-189's GAMMA design



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

Here is my version of ZDP-189's Gamma design. It does vary somewhat from Dan's original drawing, The radius at the base of the forks is larger, I added a 45 degree bevel to the full perimeter edges, added a lanyard hole, included a recessed area for a logo, and I increased the height of the forks by 1/4". When I make a copy from the Shared design forum I like to put the designers name or some reference to the origin of the design. So I drew up a small Gamma logo with Dan's screen name. I reverse printed it on transfer film, laminated it to paper, glued it in the recess, and flushed the recess to the wood face with clear epoxy resin. I did ask Dan's permission prior to putting the logo on.
Dan's original thread for this design is: http://slingshotforu...pic/2778-gamma/ Dan does make the following liability disclaimer "It may be freely copied under an understanding that I bear no liability and that the design is currently untested." Having restated Dan's Liability Disclaimer it is with his permission that I am posting a full size (1:1) PDF of his Gamma design, as redrawn in CAD by me, here is the link: http://www.4shared.c..._SLINGSHOT.html
Dan of course did an excellent job, very nice to shoot, and a nice looking design also. Pics and Video below.

Chuck S.

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=O83ivDzMq1E


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

It came really nice, thanks for sharing


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Still my favorite take-a-long slingshot. I almost always have one with me. Try it with Tex's Light bands, works awesome!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

All aspects of that are great and the color choice of the catty and the logo make it pop! Great job, start to finish !!


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

i love the decal and the thoughtfulness to five homage to the designer even if it is a free design, great job!


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

The Gopher said:


> i love the decal and the thoughtfulness to five homage to the designer even if it is a free design, great job!


Thanks Gopher. the insignias and the clear epoxy resin are fun to mess around with. Adds another distinctive feature. One of your designs is on my list. Lets see, Gopher, what could I possibly use for a logo...


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

The more I look at it, the more I like it. You've done a great job.


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> The more I look at it, the more I like it. You've done a great job.


Thanks Dan. It adds your unique style to my collection. I like it very much.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

good job, looked very nice in the vid.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Outstanding MX, great color and the inlay is top notch. Looks like a great little shooter. What wood and finish did you use?
Philly


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

philly said:


> Outstanding MX, great color and the inlay is top notch. Looks like a great little shooter. What wood and finish did you use?
> Philly


Hey Philly. Same as you, Red Oak. Dyed with Red Mahogony aniline dye, finished with gloss Minwax wipe on poly. More coats than I remember, probably 8-10. The red Oak is decent to work with, but maple is easier, no open grain.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

mxred91 said:


> Outstanding MX, great color and the inlay is top notch. Looks like a great little shooter. What wood and finish did you use?
> Philly


Hey Philly. Same as you, Red Oak. Dyed with Red Mahogony aniline dye, finished with gloss Minwax wipe on poly. More coats than I remember, probably 8-10. The red Oak is decent to work with, but maple is easier, no open grain.

Chuck, your right, that open grain can be a pain to get a good finish. I really like the red color, going to have to try that in the near future, maybe an inlay or two also. I am getting braver with each attempt. Time to get into some exotic wood to try, the Red Oak was cheap at the local HD so great to experiment with and to build my confidence and skill.

Philly

[/quote]


----------

